# Why, Amazon?



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

I love my Fire HD even more that I thought I would, but I was really looking forward to whispersync for voice...and I can't use it.

I have an Audible.com account, I have bought whispersinc enabled titles, and while my Fire (bought from amazon.it) does have an audible folder if I look for it, there is no 'audiobooks' or 'audible' choice on the home page and the HD isn't listed as 'send to' device on my Audible library.

I found a way to get the audiobooks on the tablet by downloading via web (if I go to my library page from my Fire cliking the 'download' button works), but the relevant tab is still not there and the book and the audio file don't sinc.

Now I'm worried that being able to make an Audible account was a fluke (even though it is abundantly clear that I live in Italy) and if I complain about this thing to Amazon I might lose it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure it doesn't have to do with Amazon so much as copyright issues and/or content restrictions in your country.  The thing to do is let Amazon know you WANT it so they have ammunition when pressuring publishers, countries, whatever. . . ..


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

In your opinion would it be better to bring up the issue with my own Amazon or go straight to the US site? I still have my .com account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tell 'em both. . . . .


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Will do. 

Although the thing that makes me think it isn't strictly a content availability issue is that my Kindle Keyboard_ is_ listed on Audible as a 'send to' device.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

My Fire HD isn't listed on Audible as a "send to " device either because it automatically shows up on the HD. Running across the top of the HD screen are the "book", "app", "web" "audiobook", etc. choices. Tap the "audiobook" choice and all of your Audible books will show up there. Then tap on the one you want to download to your device. Easy and it should now sync.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Apparently, outside the US, the Audible tab isn't there on the HD Fire.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes, that's the problem: while I have an Audible _folder_ in the Fire HD I don't have any Audible _tab_ in the home page.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

It's the same in the UK - there's no Audiobooks tab on the home screen and Audible isn't listed as being among the Apps.

However, when you check to see which applications are running - which I did to see which ones didn't automatically close and might be using up unnecessary battery power - it said that Audible was not only on the device, it was _running_.

My guess is that they intend to make it available with a software update in the future - though why it's not already I can't imagine. It isn't be anything to do with copyright or content restrictions because I can use the Audible app on my other devices - iThings and Android - and I can download Audible books onto my e-ink Kindles.

It's frankly very puzzling and Amazon themselves weren't very forthcoming at all when I contacted them about it. I'm beginning to wonder if it wasn't just an oversight caused by them hurrying to get the Fire out here as fast as possible. There were a couple of other features that didn't come 'online' straight away too.


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully you are right, and if enough of us make ourselves heard that software update will come sooner rather than later.


----------

